# Grüner Teich



## tillystau (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe schon eine Frage. Mein Teich (ca. 2.000 l) ist seit Beginn der wärmeren Temperaturen grün, also schon ein paar Wochen. Der Teich wird mit einer Druckfilteranlage sowie vorgeschalteter UVC-Lampe ausreichend für einen 3.000 l -Teich betrieben. Außerdem sorgt ein Steinfrosch an anderer Stelle auch noch für Wasserbewegung. Insgesamt habe ich 20 Pflanzen (11 Uferpflanzen, 5 in Zone 3/4, und 4 Unterwasserpflanzen). Als Fische habe ich 4 Nasen (davon 1 Babynase), 3 __ Silberkarpfen, 4 Goldorfen, 3 Bitterlinge, 4 Schubunkins und 2 Goldfische, die alle noch klein sind. Die Fische werden nur 1 x abends mäßig gefüttert. Außerdem habe ich 5 Teichmuscheln in unterschiedlicher Größe. Die Wasserwerte sind über Tage hinweg in Ordnung. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass Zeolith gut wäre gegen Schwebealgen, also habe ich ein Säckchen (ausreichend für 3.000 l) reingehängt. Es wird aber leider nicht besser. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, sobald ich den Filter anschmeiße, dass der die Brühe aufwirbelt und ich viele Algen von der Oberfläche abfischen kann. Der Teich ist jetzt übrigens 1 Jahr alt. Ich habe jetzt ganz viel Geduld gehabt, aber das grüne Wasser nervt. Was kann ich noch machen oder was mache ich falsch?
Dann habe ich gelesen, dass die angebotene Teicherde nicht gut sei. Warum ist das so? Fast alle meine Pflanzen habe ich in Teicherde gesetzt. Leztes Jahr hatte ich das große Algenproblem nicht.

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten
Tilly


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Tilly 
:willkommen 

das was Du hier schreibst ist "der Klassiker" unter den 1 jährigen Kleinteichbesitzern  

aber 
ich weiß nicht ob Du Dich wirklich über die kommenden Antworten freust  

wenn Du in diesem Forum mal die Suchfunktion benutzt und im "Basiswissen" ein bisschen quer liest wird dir bestimmt schon einiges klar werden. 

um dann noch Dein Teichwasser klar zu bekommen
solltest Du vielleicht den Besatz verringern und/oder effektive Filtersysteme einsetzten . 

grundsätzlich :

Deine tägliche Fütterung ist wenn sie verdaut ist ......
*der* Algendünger.
Du musst anstreben Nährstoffe aus dem System zu entfernen .
Bisher reicherst Du nur an !

um gegen Algen zu wirken muss
- Zeolith  ständig ausgetauscht oder aufwändig regeneriert werden
- und __ Muscheln am Ende ihrer "Mast" entfernt werden.....
:shock 
-Filterschlämme sollten zeitnah entsorgt werden 
-starkzehrende Pflanzen in mageren Substraten eingebringen
und 
Nähstoffdepots entfernen
(z.B Schlamm und gedüngte Teicherde)

erstmal

schönes WE


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*



			
				tillystau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> i. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, sobald ich den Filter anschmeiße,
> Tilly



Hallo Tilly,

heißt das das der Filter nicht durchläuft. Wenn ja, das ist verkehrt. Damit er voll zur Wirkung kommt muß er rund um die Uhr durchlaufen.

Außerdem bei dem Fischbesatz in 2000l wirst du nie glücklich werden. ist einfach viel zuviel. 

Du hast ja schon Tips zum lesen bekommen, da wird dir einiges klar werden.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tillystau (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Karsten,
hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Infos, werde dann mal noch ein wenig im Basiswissen recherchieren. 

Welches __ Filtersystem würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Ist es ratsam, die Pflanzen jetzt alle in Sand umzupflanzen? Bezüglich der Fische habe ich gelesen, dass man pro 50 L Wasser einen Fisch von 10 cm Länge einsetzen kann. Ist das nicht richtig?

Liebe Grüße
Tilly


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Tilly




			
				tillystau schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der Fische habe ich gelesen, dass man pro 50 L Wasser einen Fisch von 10 cm Länge einsetzen kann. Ist das nicht richtig?




 Wo hast Du das gelesen?

Bestimmt nicht in diesem Forum!

Lese einfach mal nur unter " Fische  ( allgemein ) " oder schau hier.

Bei 2000 Liter währen das 40 Fische a 10 cm.  

Bitte tue Dir und den Fischen das nicht an.

So wird dein Wasser nie klar.

.


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Tilly,

nur mal so als Hausmarke, ich habe 7 Goldorfen und 3 kleine Shibumkins (od.so) in meinem Teich (6m3). 
Ich finde ich bin damit an der Grenze, werde nächstes Jahr erweitern.
Bei deiner geplanten Größe würde ich auf Fische verzichten od. höchstens ein paar __ Kleinfische einsetzen, Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder so.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tillystau (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

mehr Fische als jetzt will ich gar nicht mehr einsetzen. Gelesen habe ich das mit den 50 L in einem sog. Fachbuch. 

__ Moderlieschen sind zwar ganz nett aber vermehren sich zu sehr, daher will ich die gar nicht einsetzen. 

Jetzt sind die Fische drin und möchte das Beste draus machen.

Auf meine Frage mit dem Umtopfen oder einem empfehlenswerten __ Filtersystem ist leider keiner von Euch eingegangen. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer von Euch hier noch ein paar Tipps geben kann.


----------



## Frank (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Tilly,

die Frage mit dem Umtopfen ist ganz klar mit ja zu beantworten. 
Hatte Karsten aber auch schon beantwortet:


			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> Nähstoffdepots entfernen
> (z.B Schlamm und gedüngte Teicherde)


 

Eine effektive bzw. andere Filteranlage können wir erst empfehlen, wenn du deine bisherige mal ein bisschen genauer beschreibst, vllt. mit Foto?!
Auf jeden Fall solltest du sie 24 Stunden laufen lassen. Wenn du das nicht möchtest, kannst du sie gleich ganz auslassen.


----------



## tillystau (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die direkte klare Antwort. Damit kann ich was anfangen. 

Mein Filter ist ein Druckfilter - BioPressure 3000 von ubbink - mit 10 Litern Filterinhalt, Schaumstoff-Etagenmatten, 5 W UVC-Lampe mit einer max. Förderleistung von 5.000L/h. Meine Frage hierzu: reicht dieser Filter aus oder gibt es Kartuschenfilter o. Ä., was vielleicht besser geeignet wäre?

Liebe Grüße 
Tilly


----------



## StefanS (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Tilly,

dann gebe ich auch noch einmal meinen Senf hinzu: Zunächst zur Frage der Teicherde: Das ist eine sehr irreführende (ich vermute absichtlich, da verkaufsfördernd) Bezeichnung. Das ist ein mit Dünger versetztes Substrat für starkzehrende Pflanzen. Sie ist eigentlich nur dafür gut, Seerosen und ähnliche Pflanzen in *geschlossene *Gefässe einzusetzen (möglichst mit einer Lehmschicht abdecken). So gelangt der Dünger nicht ins Wasser. Diese Erde ist hingegen als Teichsubstrat völlig ungeeignet und sorgt für sich schon dafür, dass das Wasser schön grün wird. Müssig zu überlegen, woran es gelegen haben mag, dass Dein Wasser im vergangenen Jahr nicht grün wurde (was ich fast nicht glauben mag - aber sei's drum).

Löse Dich von dem Gedanken, das Wasser durch irgendwelche technischen oder mineralischen Hilfsmittel algenfrei zu bekommen. Karsten hat es doch sehr deutlich geschrieben: Du musst den Dünger herausbekommen, nicht etwas hereintun.  Also: Raus mit der Teicherde, raus mit dem gewaltigen Fischbesatz, raus mit den Teichmuscheln - wenn sie einmal eingehen, werden sie zur starken Belastung für einen so kleinen Teich - raus mit dem Futter, raus mit dem Filterschlamm - und dazu noch die Pflanzen (Du hast den Teich ja ordentlich bepflanzt) regelmässig stark auslichten. Es bleibt bei der simplen Weisheit: Alles, was irgendwann einmal als Dünger in den Teich gelangt ist, bleibt auch drin - es sei denn, man bindet den Dünger irgendwie (z.B. in Schlamm, Pflanzenmasse, tierischer Substanz) und entfernt ihn als Feststoff (solange er gelöst vorliegt, geht das nicht !) aus dem Teich. Zeolith mag ja (wenn man ihn regelmässig tauscht) ein wenig helfen, ebenso wie __ Muscheln. Gegen die Menge belastenden Eintrages kommen die einfach nicht an. Grünes Wasser ist ein Indikator, der da sagt: "HIER SIND ZU VIELE (MAKRO-) NÄHRSTOFFE DRIN !" Punkt

Ein Filter hat praktisch keine Wirkung auf Algen: Schwebealgen (das sind die, die für grünesWasser sorgen) sind so klein, dass sie problemlos durch den Filter hindurch schlüpfen. Fadenalgen werden von der Pumpe gar nicht erst erfasst und gehen nicht durch den Filter. Wenn da jemand eine passende Filteranlage empfehlen will, dann jedenfalls nicht zu dem Zweck, die Algenbildung zu unterdrücken: Filter wandeln das für Fische giftige Nitrit letzten Endes in Nitrat um. Nitrat ist nun einmal reiner Pflanzendünger. Auch Algen sind Pflanzen. Für mein Empfinden hast Du zudem viel zuviel Fisch im Wasser - und fütterst den auch noch... Sowohl sich zersetzendes Fischfutter als auch Fischexkremente sind ... Dünger.

OK, wir können uns hier den Mund fusselig reden, hilft nichts - Du musst die eher simplen Wahrheiten einfach einmal annehmen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Moin.

Ich vermute, dass der Teich im letzten Jahr durch die neue UVC nicht grün wurde.
Aber irgendwann hat man ohne ausreichend Pflanzen/Algen zuviel Nitrat im Wasser, welches negative Folgen haben kann.
Wenn es interessiert - bitte da weiter lesen. 
http://www.aquariumguide.de/stickstoff.htm
http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/nitritpeak.htm
http://www.aqua4you.de/community_artikel184.html

@Tilly
Ich schließe mich den Vorschreibern an - nicht der Filter ist das Problem, sondern der Einsatz von Teicherde und viel zu vielen Fischen.
Auch wenn unsere Beiträge vielleicht nicht das Erhoffte beinhalten... bitte beherzige sie!
Ein Filter kann nur bedingt den Überbesatz kompensieren - irgendwann knallt es einfach und die "Natur" reduziert den Besatz durch Krankheiten. 
Dein Problem sind nicht die Algen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760


----------



## tillystau (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Annett,
hallo Stefan,

das waren klare Worte.

Also, dass das Wasser im letzten Jahr nicht grün war, lag m. E. daran, dass ich die ersten Pflanzen in Lehm und nicht in Teicherde gesetzt habe und der Fischbestand kleiner war. Erst die Pflanzen in diesem Jahr (ca. 10 Stück) habe ich in Teicherde gesetzt.

Ich habe aber Euren Rat bezüglich der Teicherde bereits am Samstag beherzigt und alle entsprechenden Pflanzen umgetopft und siehe da, der Teich ist heute schon deutlich klarer.

Vielen Dank auch für die sehr interssante Info bezgl. des Filters. Hat mir sehr geholfen.

So, nun drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich bald wieder "klar" sehen kann und mich dann um die __ Muscheln etc. kümmern kann.

VIELEN DANK!

Grüße
Tilly


----------



## danyvet (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Jetzt les ich in diesem Thread, dass Filter Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln. Kann das NUR durch einen Filter passieren? Machen das nicht Bakterien? Sind die ohne Filter nicht automatisch in einem Teich? Brauch ich daher unbedingt einen Filter? In der Natur gibts ja auch keine Filter. Mein Wasser ist auch grün. Ich hab jetzt nachgezählt, ich hab ca. 40 Pflanzen innerhalb der Folie (von Sumpf bis Tiefe, lauter verschiedene), keine Fische, nur 3 __ Molche und jede Menge __ Schnecken. Eine Kröte hat auch schon in den Teich gesch... Mann o mann, was die für Wurzen produzieren!!! Erschreckend!
Ich will eigentlich keine Technik im Teich und führe das grüne Wasser eben auf einen Normalzustand für einen neuen Teich zurück, der so gut wie den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt... Kann leider keine Pflanzen hintun, die schon so groß sind, dass sie von Anfang an Schatten machen, ich denke, das wird schon mit der Zeit. Und bei den Temperaturen...solange die Molche und Schnecken nicht sterben mach ich mir keine allzugroßen Sorgen, manchmal werden ein paar Blätter von den Pflanzen gelb, aber das passiert ja in der Natur auch.
Also: Filter wirklich unbedingt nötig???
Danke für die Antworten,
lg, Dany


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Hallo Dany,

natürlich erledigen diese Arbeit (Nitrit->Nitrat) die Bakterien IM Filter und im Teich gleichermaßen.

Wenn ich aber nur 2000Liter und einen (viel zu) hohen Besatz, wie Tilly haben, dann wird die natürliche Menge an Bakis auf Dauer einfach nicht ausreichen.


----------



## danyvet (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich*

Danke Annett für die Aufklärung, jetzt ist alles klar und ich brauch mir mit meinem 5-6mal so großen Teich ohne Fischlis also keine Gedanken über einen Filter machen. Gottseidank! Da fällt mir jetzt aber ein Fels vom Herzen.
Lg
Dany


----------

